# edible cactus's? which succulents can my sulcata eat?



## stinax182 (Aug 20, 2012)

store bought types from lowe's like hen's and chicks, aloe, barrel cactus, jade plants. i would like to include them in the enclosure. if not for food, then definitely for shade and sight obstacles 


and also, my mother has many plants around the house and has always told me that spider plants were poisonous (at least to my cats), is that true? and are hastas good too? i have a lott of those in my yard.


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2012)

Hostas are good.

Be careful with store bought potted plants. They often come with systemic pesticides that can last a year.

In addition to opuntia I feed organ pipe cactus, jade plant, aloe, red apple (the succulent), ice plant, and some other type of ice plant that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

Spider plant is definitely NOT poisonous to torts. They love it

Look up all the others on The Tortoise Table Plant Database Most succulents are fine, but this site will tell you for sure.


----------



## stinax182 (Aug 20, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Spider plant is definitely NOT poisonous to torts. They love it
> 
> Look up all the others on The Tortoise Table Plant Database Most succulents are fine, but this site will tell you for sure.


thank you! that website is perfect! my mom has the whole yard gardened so it's nice to know what plants i can pick leaves/flowers right off of


----------



## gerberwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

love the tortoise table site and looked at every single plant photo....is there an american equivalent to this great UK site?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

gerberwoman said:


> love the tortoise table site and looked at every single plant photo....is there an american equivalent to this great UK site?



Not that I know of unfortunately. The people who run it are more than prepared to add plants suggested by those overseas or in the UK or add a non-UK name for a plant that's already there.

Brussels Sprouts are on there because I enquired


----------



## Masin (Aug 21, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Brussels Sprouts are on there because I enquired



Can we do Brussels sprouts? On my phone so didn't check the table yet, excited to know since I have some on hand. Also what about beet greens? If you know.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 21, 2012)

Brussels Sprouts are feed "in moderation"... so in the rota of other greens, but don't feed all the time.

Beet Greens are what we call Chard in the UK, I think.. if so they are feed in moderation too.


----------

